# Lidl wheel covers €8.99



## Caveat (2 Feb 2009)

If you are not fussy, many Lidl stores seem to be selling these off for €8.99 for a set of 4. 

They're perfectly fine - 14 & 15" available.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Feb 2009)

Got some last time they were out, was fed up paying €30+ for a set at a time. They are grand, do the job just fine.


----------



## sandrat (2 Feb 2009)

whats a wheel cover?


----------



## Caveat (2 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> whats a wheel cover?


 
AKA hubcap.

Apparently nobody says hubcap anymore.


----------



## sandrat (2 Feb 2009)

oh, but why would you need new ones? mine have never been replaced, do they change with fashion?


----------



## Caveat (2 Feb 2009)

They break, crack etc. Sometimes get stolen.


----------



## sandrat (2 Feb 2009)

ah ok, phew i thought for a second there my 00 punto had become unfashionable!


----------



## Vanilla (2 Feb 2009)

If they have a 'Lidl' brand on them they could be the latest in 'recession chic'.


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Feb 2009)

Have had some stolen from time to time even though put those cable ties on so at least these don't cost the earth.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2009)

I had cable ties on my old car, and the *hubcap* still fell off...


----------

